# Extended Warranty



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

Does anyone have any opinions on buying an extended warranty? 
We went to pick up our 2004 Ouback 28RSS today and while signing the paperwork, we were offered a 5 year extended warranty. I turned it down, but now have second thoughts, and we have till end of month to change our mind. The camper cost $11,200 and the warranty was $1800. Of course they try and scare you by saying that any repair to the fridge or a/c unit would be that much so its better to have it. Im just looking for good or bad opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

An extended warranty is like insurance. You are paying the company money on the chance that something will go wrong. The company makes a profit on average over many policies. Now the question is what is that insurance worth to you. Personally, I think $1800 is steep for a trailer worth under $12,000. If it were me, I'd put the $1800 in a savings account and let it collect intrest. When you need a repair, draw from that. I'll bet you still have money in there when you sell the trailer, but of course there's always a chance the A/C and Refrigerator brakes in one year....


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

For what it's worth, I bought an extended warranty when I bought my OB in 2006. But so far I haven't needed to use it.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Nathan's point is correct--extended warranties are insurance. Like collision on your vehicle, you can affect the premium by having no collision, or varying the deductible. Can you afford (or want to pay for) a new refrigerator or new air conditioner? Most last years and years, but some do die.

So I would suggest pricing the extended warranty both on the open market as well as from the dealer. The Good Sam Club offers a nice warranty, etc. Since the dealer makes a nice profit on your warranty sale, perhaps you can save significant bucks by buying the warranty on the open market.

Once you get competitive prices, you can decide if you want to pay the premium. The dealer offered $1800. If the XYZ Insurance plan is $1100, is the $1100 worth it to you or not? Only you can answer that question. Good luck.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We also bought an extended warranty and, knock on wood, have only had to use it once so far. By that I mean I have not to worry about repairs to the trailer. However, when we bought from Lakeshore RV, brand new, we paid less for our extended warranty. They started in the $1,800 range, but we continued to say NO until they came down to a more reasonable price (IMO). I think it was about $1,200 when we finally said yes, but that was also on a 2008 31 RQS which ran us, with upgrades, about $25K. I believe ours is transferable, so we thought that when we sell it in another year or two (kids will be on their way out of the house and it expires in 2014) we could use it to entice the buyer.

It is a chance you take. I have never bought one for any of our cars, but I figured there is much more that could go wrong on a trailer.

AZthroop


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree with Nathan about insurance for trailer. The biggest hurdle with extended warranty is to get dealer to honor it when things break. My personal experience with cars in the past has set the ground rule for me....NO EXTENDED WARRANTY. I'd rather put that money in savings...even if it earns only 0.4 % interest. If it needs fixing, it is a heck lot easier to get it done with cash in hands then trying to argue with dealer to get it fixed. There are always some hidden clauses and fines line somewhere in the contract that dealer would bring up to weasel his way out of it.


----------



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I think I will just money aside.


----------



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

Of course first night out water heater tank cracks and floods the bunkroom. shut it down no hot water for the weekend, call dealer on tuesday and bring it in. At first they say approx. $600 wife went ape**** on the owner seeing as the TT was 3 days old. Fixed the problem for free. Did find out that the sales guy who said we got a 90 day warranty on used TT was lying.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

russ&katie said:


> Of course first night out water heater tank cracks and floods the bunkroom. shut it down no hot water for the weekend, call dealer on tuesday and bring it in. At first they say approx. $600 wife went ape**** on the owner seeing as the TT was 3 days old. Fixed the problem for free. Did find out that the sales guy who said we got a 90 day warranty on used TT was lying.


Did you do a PDI at the dealership? Sounds like the water heater was not winterized and was cracked before you got it. They don't just crack with normal use.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

russ&katie said:


> Of course first night out water heater tank cracks and floods the bunkroom. shut it down no hot water for the weekend, call dealer on tuesday and bring it in. At first they say approx. $600 wife went ape**** on the owner seeing as the TT was 3 days old. Fixed the problem for free. Did find out that the sales guy who said we got a 90 day warranty on used TT was lying.


That is one great DW you have there.....









When a woman goes ape....especially in public at dealership...it carries heavy weight....


----------



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

everything was checked at dealer, and when I took it in they didnt find it at first, wasnt till it heated up fully that they could find it.
Just glad her anger was directed at someone else this time.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Save your money, extended warranties aren't worth it to me.


----------

